# Ermita / De La Salle University



## davym14 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to rent an apartment in Ermita near De La Salle University preferably.. 
I'll probably get somewhere on my own but wouldn't be against living with an fluent English speaker.

Can anybody recommend any good areas to look at?

Much Obliged and Happy Paddy's Day

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mariaaa009 (Mar 30, 2013)

*apartment*

Hi, visit Sulit[dot]com[dot]ph and put "Apartment for rent vito cruz" on the search box. also when you walk along de la salle/vito cruz you can see on the electricity post some classifieds  



goodluck!

anyway why does it have to be around de la salle?


----------

